# skype and flashplayer does not work after applying security patch



## hedgehog (Sep 30, 2011)

```
$ uname -srm
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3 amd64
```
I've patched my system using freebsd-update today. After reboot I noticed that skype and flashplayer doesn't work anymore. There is nothing in logs. Nothing happens when I launch skype from console, it just silently hangs without any output or any other visible behavior. Same with flash. I tried:
opera+nspluginwrapper
opera+opera_linuxplugins
firefox+nspluginwrapper

Both browsers and wrapper are able to see flashplugin, but it just won't load.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 30, 2011)

the "unix" patch of the past week broke some things in the linux compatibility layer(s), they are in the process of writing/sending out a new patch which may fix it, per the freebsd-security mailing list.


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 1, 2011)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-security/2011-September/006042.html


----------



## zeissoctopus (Oct 5, 2011)

Today, 2011 Oct 4, a new revised SA-11:05 is completed.  Please refer http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-security/2011-October/006058.html

I compile 9.0-Beta kernel with new src code. The linux flash player plugin works again.


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers! They've even prepared the binary updates!


----------

